# Help...! With Rooting, Super User Keeps Forceclosing On Me.



## xx0nautica0xx (Nov 27, 2011)

please help me, i need to figure out why my superuser keeps forceclosing. I downloaded the drivers and the R3I3AS3DROOT , chose option 2 and supposedly rooted my phone, I do have a superuser icon now and when i click on it, it says # su binary outdated, then i click update and it goes through it's sequence and at the last second it gives me a force close popup, The application Superuser (process com.noshufou.android.su) has stopped unexpectedly. please try again.

i've tried updating it around 20 times now with no luck. , I did a factory wipe of everything before I tried rooting the phone, and when I try to use any application that requires a rooted phone, it wont work. i'm stumped, please help


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you tried redownloading Superuser from the market? Theres also a market app called Superuser update fixer. Try those and let us know.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Have you tried redownloading Superuser from the market? Theres also a market app called Superuser update fixer. Try those and let us know.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


You can also try clearing data in su but i would try redownloading su from the market first.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

Use the superuser update fixer, run it force it to run, it will FC at the end that's fine, then you can update via market, and update the binary...

Edit: im going to say some how you screwed up and you are not rooted.


----------



## xx0nautica0xx (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks guys, i'm trying the su update fixer, it's stuck on the gaining root access.... for like 5 minutes now


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

xx0nautica0xx said:


> thanks guys, i'm trying the su update fixer, it's stuck on the gaining root access.... for like 5 minutes now


You using latest her of d29 root prog? 2.1?
Run it again choose option 1 and follow the directions, it will wipe/restore and root. You must have done something wrong with it prior because sounds like you are not rooted. What sw ver are u on


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I have to agree, it doesn't sound like your rooted, maybe you missed something, try again, remember that you cant hurt your phone, all you can do is create more work for yourself.
it could be something as simple as forgetting to turn on usb debugging, make sure you do every step to the T


----------



## xx0nautica0xx (Nov 27, 2011)

system version 5.5.886, and yeah ran the terminal emulater, typed up 'su' and said not found and the $ didnt turn into a #, so I must be having problems getting rooted, just cant figure out how I went through the process and got the superuser, without the root. I'll try again and hit option 1 this time.


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

xx0nautica0xx said:


> system version 5.5.886, and yeah ran the terminal emulater, typed up 'su' and said not found and the didnt turn into a #, so I must be having problems getting rooted, just cant figure out how I went through the process and got the superuser, without the root. I'll try again and hit option 1 this time.


Just follow the directions, don't jump the gun on the root script some steps you have to wait until its fully rebooted, after it reflashes ur device and boots up and asks to root ir phone, go into setting and check unknown sources, and usb debugging under applications menu.


----------



## xx0nautica0xx (Nov 27, 2011)

When i shut down my phone and volume down button & power up into fastboot mode, plug in my usb and it says connected, then when i push any key to continue I get, * flashing system.img.... this will take about 2-5 minutes , error: cannot load 'system.img'


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

xx0nautica0xx said:


> When i shut down my phone and volume down button & power up into fastboot mode, plug in my usb and it says connected, then when i push any key to continue I get, * flashing system.img.... this will take about 2-5 minutes , error: cannot load 'system.img'


Assuming you are running the R3L3AS3D Root program and are running windows, you need to be in the same folder that you extracted the zip file to when you run the batch file. Just double-clicking the .bat file may not work. If you are running windows 7 or Vista you can navigate to the folder with windows explorer and then shift+rightclick and select "Open command window here", then run the batch file from the command window.

Either that or you got a bad download or had an issue unzipping the file.


----------



## xx0nautica0xx (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks for all the help everyone, I finally got it. Ended up deleting all my motorola drivers and reinstalling the drivers that were needed for the PETE'S motorola root tools and used his program, worked great, have superuser access now. AWESOME, THANKS AGAIN.. I was about ready to give up, lol... must have put 6 hours into this damn thing. time to try a new rom now


----------

